# surfing mice- wth?



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I just saw surfing mice on TV. 




they said, that animal welfarists said, the mice aren't stressed, but it seems hard to believe...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not a fan.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

One word.......WHY?

ETA, Serena, I particularly enjoyed your moderation with the 'WTH'


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

seems unnecessary to me, too. Especially since mice shouldn't be wet and cold...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I find issue with people who subject their animals to practices (such as this) for their own gratification, with little or no care for the animal itself. What does the mouse get out of it I wonder?

I met a guy who had mice and wanted to use dye on them to make them pretty pink and purples. I told him exactly what I thought!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

it is me but did some of those mice look more like rats???


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
I was wondering about the rattieness too. I feel like animals can be conditioned to like (or at least tolerate) a lot of things, though I wouldn't put a mouse in the ocean or lake. I'd worry about a fish gobbing up my rodents!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Those do look like rats to me, too, and as much as some of my rats liked to swim, I'd totally be all for surfing rats, so long as they're safe.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

yep. at least one of them is a rat.

I don't like it. I think it's unnecessarily dangerous. There are plenty of things for rodents to do that are fun for them, and plenty of fun things for humans to do. This looks like all risk to me.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

I WOULD NEVER DO THIS


----------

